# Backwoods Home Anthologies



## drissel (Feb 20, 2013)

I have anthologies 1-12 and 20,21,22 fourteen anthologies for $120 shipped to you by media mail.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I might be interested in these if you still have them in a couple weeks....


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

Still have the anthologies if interested, they are in storage at this moment, in the process of moving and put some stuff into storage, if still interested let me know and when I dig them out I will get in touch.


----------

